# What's your title?



## mjesse (May 10, 2011)

Due to budgetary reasons, the Chief Building Code Official (my boss) position was eliminated early this year. The Permit Clerk position was also vacated, and not rehired.

I (Building Inspector) am now handling all of the administrative duties associated with my former boss' job as well as mine. The department secretary and I are sharing the Clerk's duties.

My position now consists of front desk coverage, application processing, plan reviews, permit issuance, inspections, code enforcement, archiving etc.

The Community Development Director is looking to create a new job title for me (but not a promotion) and I am looking for some input.

I've never been one to put a lot of weight into a "title" per se, but, should the time come to find another job in the future, I'm thinking it may be wise to have some input into what this title consists of.

"Building Inspector" is pretty self explanatory but doesn't really describe my current responsibilities.

"Permit and Inspection Coordinator" has been suggested, but honestly sounds a little weak (non-professional)

Looking forward to some suggestions from the gang here.

Thanks,

mj


----------



## fatboy (May 10, 2011)

Building Inspection Specialist


----------



## Architect1281 (May 10, 2011)

In RI we have Building Officials, and Building Inspectors

to sign a permit here you have to be a Building Official, Thats the Large and in charge position sure sounds like you.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 10, 2011)

If you are the final say in how the codes are applied/interpreted then you are the Acting Building Official if not then you are the Building Code Administrator


----------



## rshuey (May 10, 2011)

Building Code Official. I inspect, i plan review, I issue CO's and take money.


----------



## Architect1281 (May 10, 2011)

I Lift things Up I put them Down!


----------



## MarkRandall (May 10, 2011)

Jack (short for jack of all trades)

Building Code Official would get my vote as well, but then they would have to lay you off as well because they cant afford to pay you for what you're actually doing :-(


----------



## FredK (May 10, 2011)

Never could understand but I'm a Building Inspector/Plans Examiner II.  If it was the other way around then when they get to review pay (real long shot for the next three years) it would make a difference.

You sound like Acting BO to me.


----------



## pwood (May 10, 2011)

interim bo looks good on a resume.


----------



## JBI (May 10, 2011)

New York State has two 'official' titles. Code Enforcement Official and Code Compliance Technician. CEO is qualified for all duties related to enforcement of the NYS Uniform Fire Prevention and Building Code, a CCT is limited to inspections of existing buildings and structures.

I think what is more important (and relevant to future options) is an accurate statement of what your duties are/were during your employment.


----------



## FM William Burns (May 10, 2011)

My 2 cents is Building Department Administrator (BDA) besides its bad a$$


----------



## Yankee (May 10, 2011)

You are doing the job of a Building Official, so I would say "Acting Building Official". You don't want to create a Title that SHOULD garner a better salary without getting that salary. "Acting" should allow them to pay you less but give you the credit you deserve. I would think that whatever they title you has to fit in with the State Muni System Job titles and pay grades, doesn't it? If you do other enforcement (zoning and housing for instance) you could be the Code Compliance/Enforcement Director but I think that is a wider scope of authority than Building Official.


----------



## mjesse (May 11, 2011)

Great replies!

Thanks for the input. I'll throw them to the boss and see what sticks.

mj


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 11, 2011)

mjesse,

Assistant Development Director or Building Official or codes administrator!

I did not see flood plain administrator in your duties? What does your community development director do? Sounds like that job should have gone first, not much development going on!


----------



## Jobsaver (May 11, 2011)

mjesse said:
			
		

> Great replies!Thanks for the input. I'll throw them to the boss and see what sticks.
> 
> mj


Building Code Official . . . with approproate raise.  If that doesn't fly with your boss, try Employee.


----------



## Coug Dad (May 11, 2011)

My favorite title in this economy is "Employed"


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (May 11, 2011)

Mayor...   sooner or later you will be the only one left.


----------



## Mac (May 11, 2011)

"Assistant Director of Community Development"?


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (May 11, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> If you are the final say in how the codes are applied/interpreted then you are the Acting Building Official if not then you are the Building Code Administrator


Agree with mt, the Chapter 1 of the ICC codes should give you some insight.  At a minimum, someone should be a Building Official, and the duties you have listed are all described as those performed by 'the building official' in the ICC codes.  R103.1 of the IRC: _The department of building safety is hereby created and the official in charge thereof shall be known as the building official._  R103.3 discusses deputy building officials, and all other departmental employees.  R104 describes the duties and powers of the building official.  I would see if you have that level of authorization.


----------



## jim baird (May 11, 2011)

Building Inspector/Zoning Administrator

I serve as a contractor, no bennies no nada, I bill the City Clerk weekly by the hour.  I am just a cut above the guys hanging out at the Home Depot parking lot in sleeveless shirts to display los brazos fuertes.


----------



## righter101 (May 11, 2011)

How about "whipping boy".??


----------



## cda (May 11, 2011)

Grand Popah

City Ambassador

Dog catcher


----------



## mjesse (May 11, 2011)

Mac said:
			
		

> "Assistant Director of Community Development"?


Haha, that's my favorite so far!



			
				Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> Agree with mt, the Chapter 1 of the ICC codes should give you some insight.  At a minimum, someone should be a Building Official, and the duties you have listed are all described as those performed by 'the building official' in the ICC codes.  R103.1 of the IRC: _The department of building safety is hereby created and the official in charge thereof shall be known as the building official._  R103.3 discusses deputy building officials, and all other departmental employees.  R104 describes the duties and powers of the building official.  I would see if you have that level of authorization.


You and MT make a good point. If not me, then who??

PCI1, our engineering department handles floodplain issues.

Fyr, Tell me about it. After some upcoming retirements, this place will be a ghost town!

mj


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 11, 2011)

Codes czar sounds better I think or

the Indian name: "Make'em do a jig dude!"

pc1


----------



## bgingras (May 11, 2011)

Here we have Inspector of Buildings/Building Commisioner and Local Inspector.  State law requires each city or town to employ an Inspector of Buildings/Building Commisioner, an other inspectors under the BC is a local inspector, despite certifications. If the commisioner is let go , by default, the remaining inspector would be the IB/BC as it's a required position, albeit maybe temporarily while a new BC is hired. It almost sounds like rather than cut pay, they simply cut a position and promoted you without the pay increase to save money.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 11, 2011)

> Building Official: Any officer or employee of the Village authorized to administer or
> 
> enforce any provision of this chapter or any provision of this Code that is administered
> 
> ...


Seems like everybody there is the "Building Official" and anybody can make a code determination. So how about Building Department Administrator? As I understand it you assumed admin duties and oversee clerical staff. Should cover it and look good on the resume if ever needed.


----------



## mjesse (May 11, 2011)

bgingras said:
			
		

> It almost sounds like rather than cut pay, they simply cut a position and promoted you without the pay increase to save money.


Bingo! And in this economy, I'm damn glad to be here! (regardless of title)

mj


----------



## Kearney.200 (May 11, 2011)

I use SLASH as in Inspector/code enforcement / plan review / maintenance man / grass cutter /mail man


----------

